# Airfix Dr Who Tardis



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I went to the IPMS show in Telford last weekend and there on the Airfix stand was the new Tardis from Dr Who complete with two extremely well sculpted figures. The Tardis features some interior detail to give the illusion of being bigger on the inside than the outside.Scale looks to be 1/12 and it should be out by the end of the year. There's a Dalek and others to follow.
Here's some shots from the Airfix Tribute Forum website...

http://airfixtributeforum.myfastforum.org/ftopic6866-0-asc-15.php


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

That is cool. But hey, that last pic (Marauder?)...is it molded in that aluminum look? Or is that obtained thru paint? I am not up on aircraft/armor/etc but that is one snazzy looking piece of work!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm not proud.... Here's a photo of the TARDIS, The Doctor and companion!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, in another set of pics from the show, there's a HUGE U.S. bomber with props on the back of the wings as well as jets on the front. Have never seen that before; anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*B-36*

Hey frank, from what you described is a U.S.A.F B-36 "Peacemaker" bomber and was featured in a Jimmy Stewart movie as well as the B-47 "Stratojet".

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The movie "Strategic Air Command" featured almost ALL the non-classified film of the B36. They were big, loud, airplanes. I think only 1 exists at Wright-Patterson, at the Museum.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

That Tardis kit is a must-have kit for Dr. Who fans. Like me!
Huzz


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Yep, I gotta get me one of them TARDIS thingies too!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I gotta admit , I like the new show better than the original. Especially the episodes with Rose as his traveling companion. Billie Piper (sp?)is a hot hottie..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Yeah, looks like I am going to have to pick that one up. The new show is pretty cool. I am a Tom Baker fan though. Hopefully they will do one with him, K-9, and Sarah Jane Smith!!!!


Regards, 
Beatlepaul


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you AZ and Y3...Wright-Patt is 20 min away and I've never been...have to remedy that...


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

When I was stationed at Chanute AFB in Illinois back in 1980 they had a B-36 on static display. Always thought the B-36 "Peacemaker was an awesome plane.
Last I had heard Chanute had been closed (DOD base closure $ cuts) so have know idea what may have become of this bird.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

frankenstyrene said:


> Thank you AZ and Y3...Wright-Patt is 20 min away and I've never been...have to remedy that...



The XB-70 is worth the trip! Stay away from those hangers with the freezers full of E.T. parts!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

"Look out, he's got a probe!"


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

*B-36's Fate*

I was born on Chanute AFB in 1955, and I rode my bike past that B-36 often over the years whenever my Dad was stationed there. (Chanute was his "home base", which we returned to many times.)

Here's a link to the final resting place of that great old bird:

http://www.warbirdinformationexchange.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13234&view=next&sid=aaa99f0fc23ac6d05ab26b7a4a5bb339

Meanwhile, back to the topic, Mega, when are we gonna see this Who kit in the US????

Larry


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

beatlepaul said:


> Yeah, looks like I am going to have to pick that one up. The new show is pretty cool. I am a Tom Baker fan though. Hopefully they will do one with him, K-9, and Sarah Jane Smith!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Beatlepaul


the classic series is a seperate license from the new series, so although thy'd be able to use the same tardis molds, i wonder if the sales would justify doing it (the new series is way outshining the original in public interest terms.) 
I hope they do a new version dalek.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

How much would this Dr. Who kit cost?
Huzz


----------



## Guess Who (May 19, 2004)

Neat!

Been wanting one of those for years?

Will buy a few.

I wonder if some of the resin people will do additional figures of all the Doctors
and maybe some of the companions.

Great Stuff!

James (at Work)


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> How much would this Dr. Who kit cost?
> Huzz


I ordered mine from Hannants in England and my credit card has been tagged (not charged) for $43.79. Add an estimated $15 air postage and that brings it up to about $60.

The killer is the current exchange rate of about $2 to the English pound.

Jim


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

According to the box shown on Hannants site it features sound and lights too.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

by the way guys, check the "movies for modelers" for the "doctor who: time crash" thread that has a link to the special 10 minute episode that was broadcast last friday where tennent's doctor meets davison's doctor. if you havent seen it, its great fun.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The latest I've been able to find on this kit is that it is apparently a LIMITED EDITION so you folks had better all rush now and buy one...

That said, given the tooling costs I think maybe this is only true of the one with the sound and lights....or maybe the figures...

Anyway, apparently the figures are plastic with either resin or vinyl heads and are NOT pre-painted.

If I hear anymore I'll keep you posted...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

...by the way I've ordered mine already


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

miniature sun said:


> ...by the way I've ordered mine already


me too! heh heh heh!!!!!


----------

